# 04 2500HD transfer case leak



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anyone had problems with their transfer cases leaking? My friend has an 04 with 66,000 on it and he says its leaking from up top.Anyone else ran into this problem and how to fix it?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=409915

Read and enjoy. Don't waste anytime fixing it they don't hold much oil.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Had the same problem*



chevyzrule810;1265289 said:


> Has anyone had problems with their transfer cases leaking? My friend has an 04 with 66,000 on it and he says its leaking from up top.Anyone else ran into this problem and how to fix it?


Had the same problem, check the tranny fluid level, if it is up over normal then you have a seal
issue and need to pull the T-case, repair the problem, also change the tranny fluid and filters
as the fluids and not compatable and will harm the tranny.... I also noticed oil spots on my tailgate weeks prior to finding my T-case empty when it went in for service...

I found a new re-manufactured right from GM, 3/160 coverage, cost me 1800.00 installed...

Goodluck and let us know what you find out....


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

if needed i have a electric shift case from a 2500hd for sale..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Probably pump rub


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

i have that same truck... just replaced the case last summer......i guess its a known problem to Chevy yet they never recalled it... Reason? i have no idea!


----------

